

Why is there no Facebook for programmers & hackers? - danebaker

Designers have Dribbble, Behance, etc. Businessmen have LinkedIn. HN is nice for simple article links but is hardly a robust network. Where are the social networks for programmers/hackers?
======
brianmac
There is, it's called github ;). More seriously, we don't feel the need to
update our status every day. pushing code is our status, isn't it?

~~~
danebaker
I don't see the need for that either; I'm referring to sharing things in a
more visual way (Pinterest), making new code available (Github), adding
friends and likeminded folks (Facebook), discussing topics in groups
(LinkedIn).

~~~
imaginationac
The obvious answer to why is, no one's built it yet. Forrst supposed fill the
showing off things in pictures void (plus it's exclusive, just like Facebook
used to be). Github comes pretty close, you can even have a personal page
(though updating has be done via pushes).

A feature I'd like to see in such a site is a repository/tool for defining
syntax rules & colorschemes for editors.

------
solnyshok
in a way, google+ is a facebook for programmers, designers, geeks and
startupers. nobody else gives a damn.

~~~
danebaker
I think you can remove the word "else" from the last sentence. ;o

------
drewwilson
Answer: <http://dialog.gs> Launching this week :)

~~~
middleman90
do you have an invite?

------
wildtype
Do they need it? There are twitter, reddit, HN, irc, stackexchange, Github,
and facebook itself. Why programmers & hackers need special social network if
they can interact with many networks?

~~~
reiz
I think most hackers and coders are on Twitter.

------
reiz
<http://versioneye.com/> is a community around Software Libraries. They will
release a news wall with comments and statuses in the next weeks.

------
danebaker
Github is a glorified repository. Sorry, but any "social network" that
requires code pushes isn't intended for that. :)

------
AznHisoka
StackOverflow and StackExchange. I consider HN a social network for hackers
too.

------
allanscu
<http://geekli.st>

------
aymeric
Forrst is supposed to be that.

------
computerslol
how are programmers and hackers different?

~~~
krollew
That's obvious. Programmer is somebody who create source code. Hacker is
someone who learn alot about IT stuff and knows multiple times more than
typical coder. Someone who can solve real problem. Programming is a craft,
hacking is an art.

~~~
computerslol
It's not obvious. The word has become ambiguous. It was once used to describe
a certain sort of programmer, but can mean just about anything now.

------
calydon
Isn't this it?

------
josegonzalez
Github.

